# GTO key?



## Nitr0Racing21 (Oct 2, 2009)

I may be buying a GTO soon but I will be very pisted off if I need to keep the ****ty ass key, it is SO bulky does anyone make a FlipStyle key for them??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't seen any other options for our key. They G8 key is flip style though. I highly doubt it is possible to do a conversion though.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

This really isnt an answer. but i actually found a G8 key that i am in the process of trying to put my GTO key on it and possibly try to get it Programmed to my car. There just doesnt seem to be a way to get the G8 key out. I be sure to post it if i do get it to work. 

Good luck 
:cheers


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

*I Have The Answer!*

OK. I TORE apart the G8 key last night. the GTO key will have to be customized to fit in the G8 key holder. mine will not work due to the different GM numbers. If they were the same numbers and you had the correct chip im sure they would work. Im not sure if the GTO key has a chip or not but it may be behind the little silver piece on the Fob I didnt want to ruin my GTO key for an experiment... maybe later tho. haha

Sorry about the crappy pictures... but you get the idea.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just at a glance, my gut feeling is that I would doubt that there is any way that you could make the transmitter designed for a G8 work with the electronics of a GTO. Even if you could get the key part to fit, I'm thinking that the electronics would be incompatible.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Just at a glance, my gut feeling is that I would doubt that there is any way that you could make the transmitter designed for a G8 work with the electronics of a GTO. Even if you could get the key part to fit, I'm thinking that the electronics would be incompatible.


If you can find the right matching GM numbers to match it will work. they can program it to work. you may not be able to use the remote start or the panic button. but the lock and the unlock will work. and you will also get rid of the big GTO key/fob combination. i think thats all he was looking for.


----------

